# Meldeämter und der Adresshandel



## Hippo (5 Juli 2012)

> *Adressauskunft: Widerspruchsrecht abgeschafft*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weiter hier: http://www.chip.de/news/Adressauskunft-Widerspruchsrecht-abgeschafft_56540821.html


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juli 2012)

chip.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Bislang von der Presse erstaunlich wenig kommentiert*


Es gab "wichtigeres" zu berichten:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Scharfe-Kritik-am-neuen-Melderecht-1633043.html


> Scharfe Kritik am neuen Melderecht. *Nachdem die Verabschiedung des Bundesmeldegesetzes am Donnerstag vor einer Woche während des EM-Halbfinalspiels Deutschland gegen Italien zunächst weitgehend unbemerkt von einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit über die Bühne ging,* hagelt es mittlerweile Proteste. T. W. etwa, Leiter des Unabhängigen Landeszentrums für Datenschutz Schleswig-Holstein (ULD), spricht von einer "Nacht- und Nebelaktion" des Bundestags, die "das bisherige Melderecht auf den Kopf stellen würde". Auch der bayerische Landesdatenschutzbeauftragte T. P.lehnt die Initiative ab.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...r-Datenweitergabe-in-Meldegesetz-1628786.html
Schwarz-Gelb beschneidet Opt-in zur Datenweitergabe in Meldegesetz


> Der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte Peter Schaar zeigte sich gegenüber heise online enttäuscht von den Änderungen. Damit falle der Entwurf teils "sogar hinter die geltende Rechtslage zurück". Bei der einfachen Melderegisterauskunft wäre nach Ansicht Schaars eine deutliche Stärkung der Rechte der Meldepflichtigen erforderlich gewesen. "Äußerst kritisch sehe ich auch, dass nach dem Willen der Koalitionsfraktionen die Nutzung von Meldedaten für Zwecke der Werbung oder des Adresshandels zulässig sein soll, sofern der Meldepflichtige nicht widerspricht. Dies stellt eine massive Verschlechterung gegenüber dem Regierungsentwurf dar, der hierfür zu Recht eine Einwilligung des Meldepflichtigen verlangt hatte", fügte Schaar hinzu.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (8 Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile sieht es so aus, dass dieser Teil des Gesetzentwurfs vom Bundesrat kassiert wird. Wenn die Bundesregierung vernünftig ist, bringt sie ihn im Vermittlungsausschuss nicht mehr ein

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Bundesregierung den Handel mit Melderegisterdaten rücksichtslos durchboxen will.

Wuschel


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2012)

Siehe auch hier: 





Reducal schrieb:


> http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2012-07/meldegesetz-spd-bundesrat


Wenn das so weiter geht, bestehen bald gar keine Zweifel mehr daran, dass es die SPD im nächsten Jahr machen wird.


----------



## klausp (9 Juli 2012)

Campact hat eine Aktion gegen das neue Meldegesetz gestartet:


Unterzeichnen Sie jetzt den Appell an die Ministerpräsident/innen!
(Das ist eigentlich ein Link, hier noch mal ausgeschrieben) http://www.campact.de/melderecht/sn1/signer

Vor der Bundestagswahl hat diese Aktion vielleicht sogar Erfolg, wenn sich genügend daran beteiligen.


----------



## basailuolin (6 August 2012)

Mittlerweile sieht es so aus, dass dieser Teil des Gesetzentwurfs vom Bundesrat kassiert wird. Wenn die Bundesregierung vernünftig ist, bringt sie ihn im Vermittlungsausschuss nicht mehr ein

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Bundesregierung den Handel mit Melderegisterdaten rücksichtslos durchboxen will.

Wuschel


----------

